# Xfinity On Demand in Chicago DMA



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

When in the F* are we getting this? This is ridiculous! No on-demand access... Prices going up.. Comcast pulling Starz HD channels. I don't know why I pay for this! Throw us a bone so we can get access to the HD on-demand content that Comcast took away because it was available on demand...... Well not if you have TIVO!


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

robertne said:


> When in the F* are we getting this? This is ridiculous! No on-demand access... Prices going up.. Comcast pulling Starz HD channels. I don't know why I pay for this! Throw us a bone so we can get access to the HD on-demand content that Comcast took away because it was available on demand...... Well not if you have TIVO!


he said what i been thinking...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Feel better now?

Us users in Chicagoland have not been explicitly promised Comcast on-demand. It is up to Comcast, have you asked them?


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

It is getting pretty ridiculous. Time to storm the castle!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Call 1800COMCAST


----------



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> Feel better now?
> 
> Us users in Chicagoland have not been explicitly promised Comcast on-demand. It is up to Comcast, have you asked them?


Actually we were one of the test beds of the true 2 way system, then it was abandoned. It was suppose to launch in our market giving us access to on demand via tivo.

See here for more info, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=444042

So I would say yes we were promised and we were suppose to have been one of the original markets to launch it. It seems like the Chicago DMA is the red headed step child of Comcast.


----------



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

compnurd said:


> Call 1800COMCAST


DONE and even left a message on the facebook page for the Comcast Illinois people as per my bill, and on twitter @comcastcares. No word back yet.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

That was abandond by Comcast in 2011, and is not what is currently being released.

More recent press release that was the kick off to the new on-demand features:
http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/tivo-and-comcast-team-up-to-offer-the-first-retail-nasdaq-tivo-0753154

While I absolutely want this in Chicago (though I'm not sure how much I'll use it), the relevant quote is, "Comcast will make its Xfinity TV On Demand service accessible on TiVo Premiere set-top boxes in many of its largest markets". They (Comcast) could argue they have already met that level of availability.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Tom Rogers (TiVo CEO) had stated in June at an investor conference that Comcast was rolling Xfinity VOD via TiVo into its 15 largest markets. Chicago is certainly no worse than one of the top 3 markets for Comcast. 

I am confident that it will eventually come to Chicago, but after adding markets in a flurry of activity in October things seem to have come to a standstill. Looking at the calendar there is little hope for it in 2012.

But I agree it would be nice if we got some confirmation that it was indeed coming and some idea of when.


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

I heard back from Comcast on Twitter and they said there is no ETA for on demand on Tivo in the Chicagoland area.


----------



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

jschrader666 said:


> I heard back from Comcast on Twitter and they said there is no ETA for on demand on Tivo in the Chicagoland area.


I heard back from facebook, see attached below. Chicago *WILL NOT* be getting on demand via tivo *AT ALL! *


> Unfortunately, we have no plans to offer OnDemand on TIVO in this region. However, you can access OnDemand through a number of other resources including your cable box, XBOX, iOS devices, Android Devices and on computers. And, you can now even download some content on your iOS devices and take it with you.


We need better options in Chicago. ATT and their bit starved Uverse product, and Comcast just isn't making the cut anymore. We need a real provider.

I also like how they tell me in their response that I could watch on demand via my cable box.. Uhhh Tivo is my cable box!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Move to Chicago itself and go with RCN or to Naperville for WOW.

I was worried this may happen. Unfortunate. Hopefully this is just internal communication problems.


----------



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> Move to Chicago itself and go with RCN or to Naperville for WOW.
> 
> I was worried this may happen. Unfortunate. Hopefully this is just internal communication problems.


If I'm moving I am moving to an area that has Google Fiber or Verizon Fios!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

http://uverse.att.com


----------



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

netringer said:


> http://uverse.att.com


Show me a tivo that natively works with uverse...


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You realize that 99% of standalone TiVo users do not have on-demand services through their cable company, right? It's not as if it works all over the place and not in Chicago. Comcast is the only major provider to even try. Cox and Time Warner don't even seem to have plans for this. And nobody had it at all until recently.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

Did they take that post down on Facebook? Maybe there is hope, or maybe they don't want to publicize their betrayal...


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

robertne said:


> I heard back from facebook, see attached below. Chicago *WILL NOT* be getting on demand via tivo *AT ALL! * We need better options in Chicago. ATT and their bit starved Uverse product, and Comcast just isn't making the cut anymore. We need a real provider.
> 
> I also like how they tell me in their response that I could watch on demand via my cable box.. Uhhh Tivo is my cable box!


That's interesting. I messaged them back on twitter to see what they have to say about that. Why would they offer it in other smaller markets and not Chicago I wonder


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

robertne said:


> I heard back from facebook, see attached below. Chicago *WILL NOT* be getting on demand via tivo *AT ALL! *


If this is true, that just blows! I've been patiently waiting for this, and I assumed it would come here eventually. I dumped all my crappy Moto boxes a while back, as I was sick and tired of paying the exorbitant monthly rental fees and barely using them.


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

I only use tivo because I hate Comcast so much I don't want to pay them anymore. Plus their DVR sucks! I'd rather have UVerse and dump Comcast and tivo


----------



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

johnh123 said:


> Did they take that post down on Facebook? Maybe there is hope, or maybe they don't want to publicize their betrayal...


No its still up.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

This could well be an incorrect statement from a Comcast rep. I was just informed by another that they are continuing to work to a Chicago roll out.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

robertne said:


> Show me a tivo that natively works with uverse...


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=tivo+series+2&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> This could well be an incorrect statement from a Comcast rep. I was just informed by another that they are continuing to work to a Chicago roll out.


Total speculation on my part but I suspect the revised TiVo agreement probably requires that Comcast support XFINITY on TiVo in their major markets.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

sbiller said:


> Total speculation on my part but I suspect the revised TiVo agreement probably requires that Comcast support XFINITY on TiVo in their major markets.


It would be very surprising for Chicago to be completely omitted from the rollout. Chicago is the third largest DMA in the US and Comcast has a very high market share there. Chicago is not just a major market for Comcast, it is probably their single largest market. 
http://www.comcastspotlight.com/markets/chicago/312/market-info


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

drebbe said:


> It would be very surprising for Chicago to be completely omitted from the rollout. Chicago is the third largest DMA in the US and Comcast has a very high market share there. Chicago is not just a major market for Comcast, it is probably their single largest market.
> http://www.comcastspotlight.com/markets/chicago/312/market-info


Which could lead to a more difficult time merging all of the different technologies they have consolidated over time.


----------



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

netringer said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=tivo+series+2&_sacat=0&_from=R40


In HD and doesnt connect to a uverse box. AKA plug and play, no uverse box needed.


----------



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> Which could lead to a more difficult time merging all of the different technologies they have consolidated over time.


Yea our system here is all digital, but were still missing out on HD channels other systems have like SproutHD, ect. We also dont have the 1000's HD channels in our lineup and our line up is all screwed up. There is no sense or reason to where stuff is placed. For instance ESPN HD is 173, Espn 2 is 203 and ESPN News is 231 and ESPN U is 253. Why not put them all side by side? It almost seems like channels are just thrown into a slot.

I really wish that they would get rid of all of the SD duplicates. OR here is an idea, too bad tivo couldn't map the HD channels to the SD locations. That would be cool.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Those sd channels are easy to get rid of. And with the latest software update, much easier to get rid of. One of my favorite enhancements.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

robertne said:


> There is no sense or reason to where stuff is placed. For instance ESPN HD is 173, Espn 2 is 203 and ESPN News is 231 and ESPN U is 253. Why not put them all side by side? It almost seems like channels are just thrown into a slot.


It's ridiculous that we can't customize the channel guide into any order we want. I could do this 15 years ago with the StarSight guide built into my Zenith TV. There are way more channels to contend with these days, so this feature is even more important now than it was back then.



robertne said:


> I really wish that they would get rid of all of the SD duplicates ...


The compressed digital SD channels on Comcast look so bad, they aren't even worth watching. My wife was flipping around yesterday and came across "Eddie and the Cruisers" on VH1 Classic. The movie honestly looked worse than a VHS copy that was previously used as a rental at Blockbuster.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah right, SD channels *when there is no macroblocking*, look way better than analog channels (which look better than VHS).


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

Here is the response I got:

Unfortunately, we have no plans to offer OnDemand on TIVO in this region. However, you can access OnDemand through a number of other resources including your cable box, XBOX, iOS devices, Android Devices and on computers. And, you can now even download some content on your iOS devices and take it with you.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

I was in my local Comcast office today to return a Motorola DVR. I happened to get the office manager handling my return. I told her I was returning the DVR because I had replaced it with a TiVo and asked her if she knew when Xfinity OnDemand was coming to TiVo in Chicago. Without hesitation she said "2013, but I don't know when". She knew exactly what I was talking about; I didn't have to explain anything.


----------



## robertne (Aug 2, 2012)

drebbe said:


> I was in my local Comcast office today to return a Motorola DVR. I happened to get the office manager handling my return. I told her I was returning the DVR because I had replaced it with a TiVo and asked her if she knew when Xfinity OnDemand was coming to TiVo in Chicago. Without hesitation she said "2013, but I don't know when". She knew exactly what I was talking about; I didn't have to explain anything.


That could be a whole year from now....


----------



## Holdenchicago (Jan 26, 2013)

I just picked up a CableCard at the Chicago Comcast office and asked the manager there when on demand was coming. He said "soon". I asked if he knew anything else and he told me they were finishing upgrading their computers to allow on demand and we should be seeing it "soon". That is all the info he gave me, but it sounded promising.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

Keep hope alive!


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

drebbe said:


> I was in my local Comcast office today to return a Motorola DVR. I happened to get the office manager handling my return. I told her I was returning the DVR because I had replaced it with a TiVo and asked her if she knew when Xfinity OnDemand was coming to TiVo in Chicago. Without hesitation she said "2013, but I don't know when". She knew exactly what I was talking about; I didn't have to explain anything.


It's sad that this is an outlier experience. I found somebody at Comcast who knows what they're talking about!

I feel the same way when I get a knowledgeable CableCard person at Comcast. For tech that's years and years old it's sad that you kind of have to do a raindance and pray for somebody who knows what they're doing.

They've definitely been getting better though. Last time I called for activation it went amazingly.


----------



## jbiggs19 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you happen to find anyone at Comcast with actual knowledge, make sure you can track them down again. Makes it so much easier for future.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

Any new news on this? I've got a premiere that has been sitting in my garage for a year waiting for this. If att follows through with their rumored service, that might be enough to get me to switch.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

compnurd said:


> Call 1800COMCAST





johnh123 said:


> It is getting pretty ridiculous. Time to storm the castle!


waste of time. Just go here. http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Comcast-On-Demand-w-TIVO-Premiere/td-p/1374395
http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Tivo-Xfinity-VOD-not-working/td-p/1401009

1800 Comcast isn't going to know jack squat. This is on purpose so they don't give customers the wrong dates or information which could cause confusion and aggravation with customers when they don't meet that deadline.

For example I've been awaiting the S26 software update for the Cisco RNG200 series for months now (others have been waiting over a year) and I've been waiting for a firmware update for the Cisco cablecards for over two years with several delays since the beginning of March when my area was scheduled to get it and sudden mysterious "business priorities" were pushed forward instead, then they were saying for my area "end of March 2013" then they postponed all software and firmware updates system wide for the OnDemand Watchathon event instead because they "didn't want to interrupt service to our valued customers" where a frustrated customer pointed out that without the software and firmware updates for their equipment they can't partake in the event anyway. Now it's supposed to be happening April 9th. When anybody asks about the updates, it's always "2013" or another vague response.

I know that in Cisco/SA areas Xfinity On Demand is not yet available but should be soon in more areas. In my own area I've been told I'll have to wait until May.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

johnh123 said:


> Here is the response I got:
> 
> Unfortunately, we have no plans to offer OnDemand on TIVO in this region. However, you can access OnDemand through a number of other resources including your cable box, XBOX, iOS devices, Android Devices and on computers. And, you can now even download some content on your iOS devices and take it with you.


So is this still the case, no plans to support Comcast on demand on a TiVo?


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe it might be an idea to post these concerns in the Comcast forum and get a response from Comcast directly. http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/bd-p/CTV_Equip


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

Any further news on this outrage?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Personally, I don't expect to ever get it.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

You think they have done all they are going to do? Areas that have it, great, if you don't, too bad?


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

My confidence that we will ever see it in Chicago is shaken. There doesn't seem to be any momentum behind the project. It gives the appearance of one of those TiVo announcements made with great fanfare that just sort of fades away over time. I hope I'm wrong, but fear I'm not.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

johnh123 said:


> You think they have done all they are going to do? Areas that have it, great, if you don't, too bad?


Yep, that's it in a nutshell.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I always figured it was part of the terms of their settlement. Perhaps if xfinity received a bunch of income from the overall roll-out they would have continued.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

I asked nicely on the Comcast support forums and received the following reply from Comcast.

"We have several markets identified and scheduled for 2014 for adding Xfinity On Demand for TiVo. Chicago is one of our identified and scheduled markets for 2014. I don't yet have a confirmed date that I can share just yet. Thanks for your patience. "


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

Walking out of Best Buy with all my new TiVo loot today (Roamio Plus and Mini). Stopped by the door to situate packages with my wife and the Comcast guy popped over and started talking about the Roamio and how cool it was. Turns out we've both been long time TiVo users and we talked back and forth for a while.

He said that he was told that VoD on the Roamio would launch in Q1 2014. He said the reason for some of the delay is that Chicago is one of the largest markets and it has been growing rapidly, swallowing up smaller providers in the outlying areas, and it's been a process to get all these disparate systems working together. I don't have anything else to go on but this, but he seemed pretty optimistic and volunteered the info, I didn't have to ask!


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

What about Houston??? I have been waiting forever also and Houston is a large market also


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

Chicago is 3rd largest city and Houston is 4th largest city in the United States!


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

Its here!


----------



## huntermaz (Feb 18, 2014)

Are you in the city or the burbs?


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

huntermaz said:


> Are you in the city or the burbs?


Joliet.
Apparently it's available DMA wide though.


----------



## huntermaz (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm in Channahon but it's not on my TiVo. Hmmmm


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

huntermaz said:


> I'm in Channahon but it's not on my TiVo. Hmmmm


If it makes you feel any better, it's on my Roamio, however it's not working.

Plays the first 3-5 seconds of a show and then quits.

Others have had success getting it to show up by forcing the TiVo connect to the network. If you get it working, let me know!!!


----------



## huntermaz (Feb 18, 2014)

May this would help you

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515323&highlight=billing+code

I am going to reboot my Tivo tonight and see if that helps.


----------



## huntermaz (Feb 18, 2014)

So forced my TiVo to phone home and now on demand is listed and I can browse it but when I select something it just plays a black screen.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

For those of you in Chicago that can now see Xfinity On Demand but aren't able view on demand videos, can you confirm that your CableCARD is properly activated AND paired? (Do you see premium channels like HBO?)

Here is info on how to see if your CableCARD is configured correctly:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2567

--Margret


----------



## ffitzgerald39 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am at 60089 north of Chicago. I went thru the start up problems yesterday. I could get to the menu but then the screen would freeze when I started the program. I called Comcast cable card number who said I needed the on demand billing codes and Billing had to add them. I called Billing who didn't know what I was talking about and got on a 2 way call with the technical department - 20 minutes while I was on hold. They did something and then told me to restart the TIVO, that the card had not been properly paired. (I had been using it for 7 years and it was in my third TIVO.) This fixed the problem. I could play all the programs. As a point of interest the two programs that I had tried to play previously and had frozen showed as rented in my on demand saved folder. It appears it was a card pairing problem and not in the account software. 

I think in typical Comcast fashion they released a large customer base for VOD without any notice or training for the customer contact people.


----------



## huntermaz (Feb 18, 2014)

I will check my Tivo against the link when I get home but I do currently have HBO, etc working on my TiVo.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> For those of you in Chicago that can now see Xfinity On Demand


Any news on Georgia? You have it listed on your website now but none of the ATL zips show it available.

Sorry for the hijack but since she responded here...


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Yes, please. Atlanta!


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

According to all the information on the TiVo website as to determining if the CableCard is paired, as well as the fact I can watch premium channels, I have to believe my cable card is paired properly.

I also looked at my Comcast services online, and it shows:
Make & Model: MOTOROLA TIVOPMHST
Serial Number# 0350136658XXX
MAC Address 00:00:00:B0:XX:XX

Tried VoD tonight when I got home and it's still freezing after a few seconds. 

I tried calling Comcast last night and the tech on the phone pretty much had no clue, but I just called the general number. Is there a special number we can call for TiVo support?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

DonnieZ said:


> I tried calling Comcast last night and the tech on the phone pretty much had no clue, but I just called the general number. Is there a special number we can call for TiVo support?


Comcast/XFINITY  1-877-405-2298  CableCARD Activation Line


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

sbiller said:


> Comcast/XFINITY  1-877-405-2298  CableCARD Activation Line


Yeah. I thought this was just for CableCard activation.. Not general support with TiVo. Has anyone successfully called here and gotten traction with this issue?


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

DonnieZ, what does your cable card say under "auth"? My broken card says FWK. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

GumboChief said:


> DonnieZ, what does your cable card say under "auth"? My broken card says FWK.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


Auth: S

According to the TiVo website, that should be good. No?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Look here --> http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Tivo-Premier-On-Demand-freezes/td-p/1604805


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

It is now working for me in Chicago 60657. I had the billing code added yesterday, but through this afternoon, it was still failing. Tried it one last time before going to bed, and it is working now. My guess is something was done to my local head end.


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

sbiller said:


> Look here --> http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Tivo-Premier-On-Demand-freezes/td-p/1604805


Bingo.

Chatted online, probably about 11:15P Chicago time. The overly friendly online chat rep said this was definitely the issue, added the code, and I'm in business as of about 11:35P.

Thanks for the link and advice!

Even now with OnDemand in my arsenal, there's still nothing on


----------



## zabolots (May 24, 2007)

On my Premier, when I go to my Video On Demand menu I see

vod-cmcsartl_1190-title

as the top entry and when selected nothing appears in the right-hand pane. 

Any ideas?

p.s. I'm using the SD menus but that shouldn't matter


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

apparently today. Just came to my Tivo.


----------



## huntermaz (Feb 18, 2014)

DonnieZ said:


> Bingo.
> 
> Chatted online, probably about 11:15P Chicago time. The overly friendly online chat rep said this was definitely the issue, added the code, and I'm in business as of about 11:35P.
> 
> ...


The info in the link fixed my problem also, watch True Detective in HD right now.


----------



## zabolots (May 24, 2007)

zabolots said:


> On my Premier, when I go to my Video On Demand menu I see
> 
> vod-cmcsartl_1190-title
> 
> ...


Am I the only one with this issue?


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

zabolots said:


> Am I the only one with this issue?


i got that right after they updated my account. Then i closed the app and reopened it and it worked.

Guessing that is not very useful but figured i would give you a heads up


----------



## zabolots (May 24, 2007)

tomm1079 said:


> i got that right after they updated my account. Then i closed the app and reopened it and it worked.
> 
> Guessing that is not very useful but figured i would give you a heads up


I changed my settings to use HD menus and I got to the point others were talking about where they could see the app and navigate to a show but it would only play a few seconds before stopping. I guess I need to call Comcast as other have.

Once I get it working with HD menus I'll try reverting back to SD to see if it still works.


----------



## joel9 (Apr 17, 2010)

zabolots said:


> Am I the only one with this issue?


Same problem here on a Premier. It was indeed an SD menu issue and VoD worked fine for me once I switched to the HD menus. Unfortunately it still doesn't work on the SD menus, which forces me to switch whenever I want to use the Xfinity VoD.

Since I find the HD menus really annoying, I hope they fix this bug soon. Alternatively, perhaps one day they'll give us the ability to really turn off the automatic video/audio play in the HD menus, which is my major complaint.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

joel9 said:


> Alternatively, perhaps one day they'll give us the ability to really turn off the automatic video/audio play in the HD menus, which is my major complaint.


The window is easily turned off. Slow or through the menus.


----------



## joel9 (Apr 17, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> The window is easily turned off. Slow or through the menus.


Tried that, but found that audio still played sometimes. Now that I think about it, though, it was only after watching an Xfinity on Demand program. Will test further and try to isolate the cause.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I have found that if the window is open when launching the xfinity menus sound will continue to play as you move around. Otherwise the window is gone in all tivo menus.


----------

